# Eagle Plow, Good product, Bad Customer Service.



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a thread going on Highlifter here (http://forum.highlifter.com/Moose-Plow-vs-American-Eagle-Plow-m3852501.aspx).

Long story short is that I love the plow and the Mounting, but their customer Service is severely lacking.

Here is the latest:

Another update:

I ordered another Skid (through Rockymtn as Tusk, same MFG) and found out there has been a design change to the skid to correct the problem of loosing the pin (see the pic, the new one is taller and the clip hole is farther down).

So I called up American Mfg (http://www.eagleplows.com) and spoke to John, he said they did have issues with weak clips (that's how I lost the skid) and he would send me a new skid because I lost one (so I would have 2 new ones and to cover the one I had to buy, I.E. make it right).

I was asked to send a picture to him via an e-mail and I did. A week later I had not gotten a response so I followed up with another e-mail and got a reply from Kevin that said:

I apoligize for the diffrence but it was just a running change we did not have major problems with the older style and some people just do not like the clip so we have told people to put a small bolt in place if needed. I can not send another skid out just to match the other, sorry.

Kevin

So after I got this e-mail I called up and talked to Kevin who more or less said, sorry your SOL on the skid American MFG said they would send you, but I can send you a new clip or you can use a bolt on the old one.

Are you Friggen kidding, I lost a skid because of a Manufacturing issue they had and all I wanted was for them to make it right by sending a replacement to cover the one I just had to buy.

Talk about Poor customer Service and lack of standing behind their product.

If I get another plow I think it would be a moose....


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, and I'm considering buying an Eagle plow for next year. This kind of treatment will make me think twice. I also had a HORRIBLE similar experience with an outfit in Utah called American Star. Customer service could not be worse, and the HD tie rods I bought were crap. Do NOT ever buy from that company (F rating from the BBB now). I suggest you file a complaint with the BBB so they know there will be consequences when you treat your customers poorly.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

few years back eagle put out an electic over hydraulic cylinder for
a power angle. they had problems with it and discontinued it. i
bought one and adapted it to my warn setup. they were very good
on customer service w/me. think i had 3 of the cylinders. when they
worked they were fine. they had a 1/4" shear bolt for a fail safe..warn 
came out with their power pivot after that. i think i have seen a couple
of the cylinders on this site. they sold off the remaining units super
cheap with no warranty at the end. my experience over 2 years was
positive. we all have a bad day. i think one of the head guys worked
for cycle country before eagle.--irv


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a Moose and I lost one of my skid shoes last winter......make sure you put that pin on the correct way or it WILL come off!!!! Cost me $25...but then I borrowed a metal detector and found everything.

Jaye(Mn)


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Man that sucks, and I'm disappointed to hear of your experience. How can one person at a company can say... yea, we had a problem, and the next one can say... nope, no problems here.

Anyhow, I've had two Eagle (Tusk City Slicker) systems, and have never had a problem with either. However, if I do have a problem (especially if it is there fault), I expect them to take care of it. 

When I got my plows, I noticed that the pin might be susceptible to coming lose, so I made sure I put on enough flat washers so that I have to tap the pin to get it through the hole... keeps it pretty tight.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

Update:

I received a new skid tonight, didn't get a e-mail or anything letting me know they were sending one but at least they made it right (wish it was easier though).


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

I bet you money they only sent you a new skid because you put up a good stink. I saw your other postings around on other forums and it must have gotten back to them as it should. Hopefully they will learn from this and not go back on their word. Word of mouth is everything, especially with everything being connected via the net.


----------



## kx250jh (Jan 2, 2015)

2015 and the customer service is still bad. 
2nd time moving snow in my small driveway with plow and the mounting plate bends straight. Wet snow, but still odd. 
Talked to support and he said that it he could replace it, sent a email with pictures and got no respone. 
Call a month later and talk to the owner, she says if it happened while plowing its not covered, mentioned how her company couldnt afford to replace parts,didnt even look at the pictues, then put me on hold till it hung up. 

This seems messed up to me.


----------

